# Cool Feature-- (if they had done it right!)



## csigrissum (Nov 16, 2005)

R15-
In MyVOD- I have multiple recordings of a series. (CSI - Criminal Intent)
I can either open the group of shows, and select the one I want (I'd choose the oldest) and play it, then the next, etc...

I thought "perhaps" and attempted to Play the whole list (three episodes recorded, and I press play on the Group level, not an episode.
I was hoping that it would play them in sequence (it would be awesome for dumping to DVD!!!) I tried it, and discovered that it plays the top one in the list (the newest )
Wouldn't it be cool if it did play them back-2-back-2-back starting with the oldest???)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Would changing the sort order of the MyVOD change the order in which it was played?


----------



## csigrissum (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Would changing the sort order of the MyVOD change the order in which it was played?


I thought about that too- although I don't see a way to accomplish that.
Also, I haven't checked to see if it plays more than one anyway. I think there's potential here though!


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

csigrissum said:


> R15-
> In MyVOD- I have multiple recordings of a series. (CSI - Criminal Intent)
> I can either open the group of shows, and select the one I want (I'd choose the oldest) and play it, then the next, etc...
> 
> ...


I tried this last night. It started with the newest first like you said and it did not auto play the next. But what was kinda cool, or better then the R10 IMO was with multiple shows in a folder I was able to delete the entire folder without having to delete each show.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is similar to the wish that we could have BATCH playback of recorded shows. (A lot of parents would LOVE this)....

Two bad such a simple features, appears to be so hard to implement on both the R15 and the TiVo platforms


----------



## yunlin12 (Nov 24, 2005)

Would be cool to have a playlist feature where one can choose a list of shows to play in sequence. It would've made my task of burning 20 episodes of "Robot Chicken" onto 1 DVD a lot easier.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

A good use for the "mark and delete" script they used elsewhere. Mark and Play!


----------



## csigrissum (Nov 16, 2005)

I discovered this morning that you can actually sort this list-- show oldest first. I hoped that would invalidate my original comment, but as someone already stated-- it doesn't autoplay the next one.
I didn't know you could sort that list though- that's helpful- maybe....tba


----------

